# Be Brilliant This Season with Jergens



## Dawn (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi Beauty,

Looking to sparkle and shine this season? In addition to providing long-lasting hydration, the *Jergens Brilliance Collection *boasts skin perfecting benefits, such as blurring and softening imperfections for a more flawless finish. 

These two beautifying formulas are basically like wearing a filter IRL:






*Jergens Flawless Effects Moisturizer*
A blurring and perfecting lotion that improves tone, softens imperfections, and provides nourishing hydration for more flawless looking skin.


















*Jergens Skin Illuminating Moisturizer*
Enhanced with a subtle touch of shimmer, this highlighting and illuminating formula gives your skin a beachy glow, with hints of peach and gold.

















*Price:* $11.99 each
*Availability:* Exclusively on Amazon


----------

